# Muscle Bike Taco Ride Stockton CA



## djhavikk (Mar 24, 2017)

Muscle bike and Taco ride in Stockton CA Sunday, April 2nd. Two FREE tacos and a drink will be given out to each rider (while supplies last). Donations will also be accepted to help benefit the Okizu camp.


----------

